# groaning sound after cold start, abs actuator?



## bb818 (Aug 4, 2007)

I recently got a used 2005 XTrail and I noticed that everytime I start the car, after stepping on the gas a bit there will this groaning noise coming from under the dash/front area. Took it to a dealer and they said it's a normal sound from the "ABS Actuator"? Anyone have this similar sound? It happens every time I start


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The ABS self-test doesn't produce a groaning noise, it does it with a hissing noise coming from the front of the car.


----------



## mattf00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the same problem and my local dealer says it was the ABS pump. Did you repair it, what have you done with that ?


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the same groaning sound when I start moving on cold starts. Never hear it again after...It lasts for 1-2 seconds...What could it be?


----------



## mattf00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hehe, tu parle francais? Je viens de voir que tu es de Québec.

Le gars chez Nissan m'a dit que c'étais la pompe de l'ABS. Il a enlevé la fuse et je n'entend plus le son, sauf que j'ai une lumière qui s'allume et l'ABS ne fonctionne plus. Au prix que ca vaux ca me tente pas trop de le changer. Je me demandais si tu avais changé qque chose ou si tu l'avais réparé.
___________

As I said, the guy at Nissan told me it was the ABS pump, when he unpluged the ABS fuse the sound disapeared but I have a yellow light in the dash.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oui..je parle francais...

Comme sa, ca serait la pompe abs? J'ai rien changé encore, j'ai mis énormément d'argent déjà sur mon X...mettons que je suis tanné..Je me suis dit que j'attendrais avant de régler ce problème là...

Si tu enlève ta fuse abs, ton speedo marche pu et le AWD n'ont plus...donc, je crois vraiment pas que ce soit une bonne idée de l'enlever....


----------



## mattf00 (Apr 9, 2010)

aah, j'avais pas remarqué, il me semble que tout fonctionnait normalement.

Quelles réparations tu a fait sur ton x-trail?


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Abs sensor, bearing de roue, tie rod, clutch, etc....Je pense que j'ai acheté d'un mauvais garage....Et, je crois que les Xtrails n'aiment pas ce faire abuser trop trop.....


----------



## thecodemonkee (Mar 3, 2007)

mattf00 said:


> Hehe, tu parle francais? Je viens de voir que tu es de Québec.
> 
> Le gars chez Nissan m'a dit que c'étais la pompe de l'ABS. Il a enlevé la fuse et je n'entend plus le son, sauf que j'ai une lumière qui s'allume et l'ABS ne fonctionne plus. Au prix que ca vaux ca me tente pas trop de le changer. Je me demandais si tu avais changé qque chose ou si tu l'avais réparé.
> ___________
> ...


Did the dealer say if it needs to be replaced? Did they say how much $$$?


----------



## mattf00 (Apr 9, 2010)

well, it's not broken but it is not a normal sound and the price is around 700$ can for the pump, no work included.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yikes! 700$ !


----------



## thecodemonkee (Mar 3, 2007)

mattf00 said:


> well, it's not broken but it is not a normal sound and the price is around 700$ can for the pump, no work included.


Thanks for the info. $700 is pretty steep. Just curious, how long have other members lived with this problem?


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*groaning after starting*

I have the same problem! We will see what the dealer says.


----------



## Protagonistas (May 6, 2011)

*Nissan Xtrail 2002 Died when driving*

Hello: my problem is while driving car died
i have a 2002 nissan X-trail.
while i was driving today my engine just died. i tried to turn the vehicle back on and continue driving...Code Scanner is P0328(knock sensor, high entrance, bloch 1...where is that? moreover, have sound rare in air compressor ...it can be?.


----------



## tigercub (Mar 20, 2011)

*wrong thread*

:lame:

maybe you should start a new thread?


----------

